

Startup allows flash games, video on iPad - kahleballs
http://video.allthingsd.com/video/start-up-allows-flash-games-video-on-ipad/1FBE258C-70BB-4395-97AF-7B24D48A85C2/

======
brk
This looks like another solution looking for a problem. It's basically remote
desktop as a service. The flash app runs on a remote server, and you are
viewing/controlling it via a vnc-like app on the iPad.

Look at the iPad sales numbers. Do you really think there would be a
measurable increase if it had Flash capabilities?

~~~
benologist
It's not about generating iPad _sales_ , it's about monetizing iPad _users_.

Would people like to access their favorites (not to mention new content) on
Armor Games, MiniClip, Addicting Games, Kongregate etc? Just because they
_can't_ doesn't mean they _wouldn't_ if these guys can pull it off.

~~~
brk
You make an excellent point.

The question then will be, how much is it worth to play silly Flash games?
Will there be a monthly access charge, or will it be advertisement funded?

While I'm sure some subset of iPad users would like to such up more of their
freetime with silly content, I'm still doubtful that this is a "business".

~~~
benologist
Silly is very offensive and dismissive of how big flash gaming really is - 10s
of millions of people spend millennia every _day_ playing Flash games _without
even counting Facebook_ , and some of those games achieve or inspire great
success! It's very unfair to label them as silly just because there is a high
volume of bad games - iOS is _definitely_ not immune to that.

Flash games are also a big business - SPIL Games, Armor Games, Addicting
Games, Kongregate, MiniClip, MaxGames, ArcadeBomb, Slix Media, Bored, not to
mention all the social games and giants of that industry are massively popular
and collectively investing many millions into producing and licensing new
content every month.

At the top end the content is so great assholes _steal_ Flash games and port
them to iOS themselves under new names.

For monetization there's some interesting strategies they could take there -
their own marketplace/portal for Flash games, working directly with the giant
arcade portals to create apps for them, in-game advertising/virtual goods,
etc.

~~~
brk
_Silly is very offensive and dismissive of how big flash gaming really is_

I think you're much closer to it than I am, though I admit I _did_ mean that
comment somewhat dismissively.

IMO, Flash is dead. It never properly innovated into the mobile device market,
and it frankly never even innovated properly into OS X. There are lots of
flash games, but probably even more annoying-as-fuck-all flash ads.

I think there is a huge opportunity for someone to create a new iteration of
the flash concept, but one that is properly multi-platform enabled, and gives
users more control and abilities to prevent cookies and unwanted popups.

This remote desktop as a service just to get flash content thing seems like,
to me, a prime example of "you're doing it wrong".

I agree that _gaming_ is huge, and will continue to be for the foreseeable
future. But _Flash gaming_ is a concept/technology that is over.

~~~
benologist
What this really does is bridge the gap between Flash-and-mobile for the many
companies & devs who created the mountains of games in Flash and will likely
continue to for several more years even if Adobe continues to screw everything
up - if Flash is doomed it's going to be a slow, slow death because in spite
of Adobe it _is_ a massive platform that's not going to disappear overnight.

But beyond that if these guys can make it bi-directional and pull mobile games
to _web_ then they're going to have an absolute killer product. If they can
also go mobile-to-mobile then it'll just be crazy - publish to a platform,
publish to all platforms. Streaming games, weird as it seems, looks like its
got legs - onlive etc are doing it, it's really only the scale of the games
that is changing.

As far as ads go I don't think that's even worth exploring (although that's in
large part my bias towards _games_ ) - they have such short shelf lives they
can adapt to new platforms without even considering legacy material.

------
elif
Disgusting. That thing looks slower/jerkier than vnc.

This has nothing on onlive's ipad streaming:

[http://www.metacafe.com/watch/4796299/onlive_gaming_service_...](http://www.metacafe.com/watch/4796299/onlive_gaming_service_demoed_on_an_ipad/)

------
metageek
This article should have been tagged as being a video.

